# Yea or nay? Mobile home inside a metal Quonset barn?



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of putting a mobile home inside my cemented Quonset barn. It's got a cement floor, has a well nearby and has had electricity ran to it before. What would be my pitfalls? I know I might have to wrestle with the township on this. 

I'm thinking I would need to put some clear replacement panels in for light. The building certainly is large enough. I just don't want to spend an arm and a leg pouring new cement and the barn would provide extra protection during winter months. I'm wondering about exhaust also. 

I tried to search for a similar post but have had no luck. If there has been discussion already, kindly direct me. TIA.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd just frame up some rooms inside instead of trying to maneuver a trailer into the building.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Metal building?
Know a guy that did that, with a large RV trailer while building his house.
Was dark as heck.......he left door open for CO reasons when being used.
I'd the framing inside...remember metal buildings collect condensation....need insulation.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Have seen some real cool one. I would build into a house.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Not an issue. I have a CDL if the mover couldn't do it.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I know of a 30' airstream parked in a 24x40 foot stick built building. Works very nice. Furnace and other fume/CO sources are vented outside just like if they were in a home. North wall of this building is done with replaceable panels so it is screened in the summer and insulated in the winter. That gives them outdoor/indoor living area. Skylights do help with light in the daytime.

WWW


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

kenworth said:


> I'm thinking of putting a mobile home inside my cemented Quonset barn. It's got a cement floor, has a well nearby and has had electricity ran to it before. What would be my pitfalls? I know I might have to wrestle with the township on this.
> 
> I'm thinking I would need to put some clear replacement panels in for light. The building certainly is large enough. I just don't want to spend an arm and a leg pouring new cement and the barn would provide extra protection during winter months. I'm wondering about exhaust also.
> 
> I tried to search for a similar post but have had no luck. If there has been discussion already, kindly direct me. TIA.


I like that idea...anything to keep the RV out of the weather, especially an extended period or over a Michigan winter. 
As others have mentioned, CO would have to be monitored. Assume you'll just need gas for cooking/HWT? 
I use electric heat in mine, and use gas for cooking and HWT only. And at night, I turn off HWT, so no gas appliances are working while I sleep. 
If I were to put my RV in a Quonset, I'd get some sort of exhaust fan, a big one. I assume the Quonset will not be heated, so venting won't be an issue. My RV has a CO alarm, but I'd get another just in case. 
Having RV protected from elements will reduce heating costs I bet...


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm wanting to purchase an older, but not absolutely ancient, mobile home to put in there. I'm no builder, but could manage to get someone to add an exhaust fan or leave the doors open, it has large sliding doors, south side, it's N/S oriented. I've also been thinking of a privacy screen, the barn is about 700 yards from the road, but that's another topic.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

kenworth said:


> I'm wanting to purchase an older, but not absolutely ancient, mobile home to put in there. I'm no builder, but could manage to get someone to add an exhaust fan or leave the doors open, it has large sliding doors, south side, it's N/S oriented. I've also been thinking of a privacy screen, the barn is about 700 yards from the road, but that's another topic.


Good clearance around RV, and your good to go. Leaving a door open would pretty much solve any CO issues, especially if your just using gas for cooking and HWT (use a cube heater and/or electric oil heater). Even in coldest part of winter, with a window open for fresh air (smoker), I had both heaters at half setting. HWT cycles on every couple of hours for about 15min in cold weather. And at night, I flick the switch to turn it off...even with -10C nights, the water in tank is still warm in morning. 
Now Michigan can get bloody cold in winter, but in a Quonset, you'll fair well I think. I do have a heat trace on water line, and had a 60w bulb on underneath RV for just the coldest nights, plus I skirted RV, which makes a big difference. Mind you, my RV was outside.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> kenworth said: ↑
> I'm wanting to purchase an older, but not absolutely ancient, *mobile home*





melli said:


> Good clearance around *RV*


An "RV" isn't the same thing as a "mobile home".
There's also been no mention of how septic waste would be handled.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> An "RV" isn't the same thing as a "mobile home".
> There's also been no mention of how septic waste would be handled.


Folks started talking RVs...and I missed the OPs comment. Doh.
A mobile home is even better...go all electric. Usually better insulated than RVs. 
Yeah, septic would have be addressed...a composting toilet. Grey water to a french drain-field...how big is property? Sounds sizable if your 700yards from road. 
You have water?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Whoa... Keep the drapes shut. All the time. Because it would be more dreary to look outside and see metal walls. 

Possible solution: gorgeous wall murals that look like "outside."

Here are a few ideas: https://www.google.com/search?q=nat...Q_qDUAhVI9YMKHTB3DyMQsAQIrQE&biw=1266&bih=631


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've seen mobile homes that had stick frame houses added on and even built around. Looked at a property once for sale on 11 acres; went into the attic for an inspection and whoa! There was the roof for a single wide under the rafters.
My first thought was how does a bank loan money on a house with a mobile home in the middle, lol?
Personally, I'd have no problem sticking a MH into an outbuilding. You are protecting the roof from the elements and providing an extra layer of insulation.
My wife however, might have something different and a little stronger to say to dissuade me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd be sure to run any vents in the mobile home on outside. 
I suppose the sewer line could be run through the side or end walls and then immediately into the ground. 
Waterlines might require a heating tape from inside the shed to inside the trailer. 
And I would be inclined to add a entryway between the wall of the shed and the front door of the trailer. 
You can add windows on the shed wall in line with the trailer windows.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for all of the great replies. I know that I will have to run septic lines above the cement out through a hole in the cement footing for the Quonset. I have 40 acres here.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

In reference to a point that was brought up in this thread about adding onto mobile homes: Several people I know did just that, and did such a beautiful job of it that no one could ever easily detect their home was originally a mobile home.

Later, they had many regrets because they found that it was not possible to properly insure their investment. One of them said they didn't need the insurance anyway. Well, guess what? He is a fire or tornado away from being homeless without a replacement. Not so bad if you're young, but he is now getting older...and kicking himself in the butt for not looking ahead...




.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Great thoughts and comments CajunSS!


----------

